# E90 The Brick?Price?



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of dumping all my phones and get a E90 aka brick/chappal

I've read in digit it costs 40k.india celluals has 35k.what is the actual market price?
Any alternative except HTC's locked diamonds ?


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> I'm thinking of dumping all my phones and get a E90 aka brick/chappal
> 
> I've read in digit it costs 40k.india celluals has 35k.what is the actual market price?
> Any alternative except HTC's locked diamonds ?



Rs. 35k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

XPERIA coming up in September.Samsung OMNIA.The E90 sucks bigtime.Get the XPERIA.Nokia sucks at high end PDAs.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't think any of those has a keyboard.thats why i don't wanna go the Htc way.
I'd prefer an alternative rather than cursing nokia for their phones.e90 is good.true there might be a better alternative and i'll be glad if someone suggests one


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

X1 has keyboard. Im waiting..


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

What?really? when is it going to be launched?

Edit-yea it does.i'm the one who forgot the specs just bcoz of no news of release.i remember now


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2008)

E90 is outdated now. Get an Xperia X1 or better still, a Touch pro


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dunno about release date. Take a look here


----------



## krazzy (Aug 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> XPERIA coming up in September.Samsung OMNIA.The E90 sucks bigtime.Get the XPERIA.Nokia sucks at high end PDAs.



Would you stop the 'Nokia sucks' non-sense now? It's getting on my nerves. There is not an iota of truth in your post. While SE struggles to get it's W960i off the shelves, Nokia is selling it's high end phones by the ship-load. Apparently you are the only one around who has a problem with Nokia. Honestly dude, if you have a problem with Nokia then you might wanna consider not posting in these threads.

@OP, get the E90 only if you want a large QWERTY keyboard and/or an Ultra wide display. Trust me, you won't find a better web browsing, ebook reading, document viewing/editing experience on any other phone. But if you don't use all those functions fully, then you'll just be lugging around lots of unnecessary weight. In that case the N95 8gb makes much more sense. Or you might want to wait for the upcoming N96/C905.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

@krazzy-He wanted a PDA coz he needed the QWERTY keyboard.Now, shelling out 35k for that piece of **** is insane, when you have alternatives ready for you.The HTC TOUCH PRO, XPERIA offer much better software and hardware support than the E90 which has nothing mor to offer than the presence of a QWERTY.So if you are thinking of a "PDA" then bunk the E90.

Some people here need to understand the difference between a PDA and a smartphone.Newaz.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

well yea i missed this-i need good email,surfing and nothing else.
Wifi is must and the N96 is not my cup of tea.coz i'm more than happy with a candybar phone that i already own-the great N73me.and i never use phone camera for  taking pics except for a few..
qwerty keyboard is what i'm looking for..x1 seems promising but they don't even have a release date which s****.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

So, do you need a phone or anything else will do for that? Coz for internet n email on the go, N810 Kick ass.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

something that makes calls too


----------



## krazzy (Aug 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @krazzy-He wanted a PDA coz he needed the QWERTY keyboard.Now, shelling out 35k for that piece of **** is insane, when you have alternatives ready for you.The HTC TOUCH PRO, XPERIA offer much better software and hardware support than the E90 which has nothing mor to offer than the presence of a QWERTY.So if you are thinking of a "PDA" then bunk the E90.
> 
> Some people here need to understand the difference between a PDA and a smartphone.Newaz.



None of the other phones on the market, or even slated for launch in the near future have a display the size of the one in the E90. Nor are their keypads as big. All you people complain about the size and weight of the E90 but it is these same factors which give the E90 near laptop-like comfort on the move. 

That's why Nokia made it big. Not because it has a lot of stuff inside. It hardly has anymore than an E51. But a bigger device offers better comfort. Simple.

OP, I stick with what I said in my first post. If web browsing, email, documents, ebooks, hammering nails in walls, knocking out people is what you intend to do, then there is nothing better than the E90 now.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

^thanks..i'll wait for few days to find something else otherwise pics of my new E90 will be posted here 

also x1 might be the best phone when launched,or may not be,but application support depends when the phone is launched.ok the usual outlook and ms stuff will be there.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Make sure you buy some cargoes.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

Well.E90 has a 4 inch QVGA display while the XPERIA has a 3 inch WVGA display.I would vouch for a display with better sharpness and brightess than a bigger but duller display

Then at the same price you get these extras:-

1)256 MB ram for your tasks compared to E90s 128 mb
2)528 mhz 7201M qualcomm processor compared to E90s 328 Mhz Omap 2xxx pro
3)Touchscreen
4)SE's intuitive panel functionality and grat sound quality and software implementation by SE
5)Auto rotate
6)Walkman 3
7)HSDPA @7.2 MHz
1500 mAh Li-Po batt compared to E90's crappy Li-Ion


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

but when?thats my main question

@amitava  i have those.coz i owned the previous brick


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sometime later this year. But don't bother if you have Sh!T load of money. Buy E90 now and later on you can buy X1 when it comes out.. 

What about iPhone?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

^i phone-well i was actually looking for one but seems my search is over


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

XPERIA-SEPT 24th


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

^ source?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well.E90 has a 4 inch QVGA display while the XPERIA has a 3 inch WVGA display.I would vouch for a display with better sharpness and brightess than a bigger but duller display
> 
> Then at the same price you get these extras:-
> 
> ...



The outer display in E90 is a 2" QVGA. The inner display is 800x352 4".

Having higher RAM is always better, but the 128mb RAM in E90 is more than enough the OS does not need as much. People have tried exhausting that much RAM by running all the apps at once still they were unsuccessful. Meaning there is no shortage of RAM in E90.

HSDPA performance is irrelevant in India as there are no signs of 3G yet, leave alone HSDPA. 

E90 also has a 1500 mAh battery which has been know to provide more than adequate power.

Agree with everything else though. Bear in mind you are comparing a phone which is more than a year old with one that hasn't been launched yet. That's hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

camera is also the same i must say.and i've read in the reviews that the phone does not lag at all in multitasking and the browser is good.but not the documentation capability,which i don't need.but if 24th is for sure and the phone will be available before 10th october,i can wait.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

It is not about comparison. We are choosing a better phone and X1 is gonna be better that E90. I can't even imagine to carry around a 200g brick size phone when I can get a better phone which has more features, fast, comfort, look, and easy on pocket.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 18, 2008)

Wait for X1.

However, E90 is not that bad as some ppl here cries.

Its a good phone to work with.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 18, 2008)

Fine then. If he is willing to wait then X1 is what he should get. If it has to be now, then E90 it is. Then there is also the all time awesome N95 8gb.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

cmon someone confirm the date.
Its not that i'm buying it.i just want to compare and buy whats best for me


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> It is not about comparison. We are choosing a better phone and X1 is gonna be better that E90. I can't even imagine to carry around a 200g brick size phone when I can get a better phone which has more features, fast, comfort, look, and easy on pocket.



Fast! Thats the most important thing here


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 19, 2008)

the xperia looks for a great buy...It would be better to wait till it is launched


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

And e90i is also coming i guess?


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

why should there be auto rotate in e90 

E90 is great but i will prefer X1 anyday

don't worry i agree with you E90 has not got any problem 

But X1 looks are kewl


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

Get E90. Suits your needs perfectly.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

I cant imagine spending 35k for that brick.Its slow, is Symbian and with the XPERIA you will also get an upgrade to Windows 7 as and when it is launched.

Its just that after the surge of WM devices no one really caresa about the E90. Nokia has long been kicked in this segment.They need to come out with something else in the high end PDA segment, else SE,Samsung and HTC will kick their butt real time(already has )

Wait a bit, get the XPERIA, future proof device. If you cant wait get the HTC TOUCH PRO, but NOT the E90.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

Windows Mobile doesn't come anywhere near Symbian S60. S60 kicks WM arse into oblivion.  The most user-friendly smartphone OS ever. The cell phone manufacturers have to constantly add some stuff to the OS to make it interesting like the Touch Flo system by HTC and the panel thingy by SE. Because the base OS sucks and Microsoft hardly makes any substantial changes to it. Only the numbers change, 5, 6 and now 7. The OS remains as crappy as ever while getting a fancy new wallpaper everytime.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Windows Mobile doesn't come anywhere near Symbian S60. S60 kicks WM arse into oblivion.  The most user-friendly smartphone OS ever. The cell phone manufacturers have to constantly add some stuff to the OS to make it interesting like the Touch Flo system by HTC and the panel thingy by SE. Because the base OS sucks and Microsoft hardly makes any substantial changes to it. Only the numbers change, 5, 6 and now 7. The OS remains as crappy as ever while getting a fancy new wallpaper everytime.



i completely diagree.....windows is any day better than symbian


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea right.i wonder why the reviewers are contiously being impressed by WM has to offer.I am even mystified at why gsmarena declared the X1 and the TOUCH PRO as the next big thing in phone functionalitis.And guess what.No one even remembers the E90. E90 is finshed.No price cuts for over a year. Wm offers much PDA functionalities than symbian.The Symbian can make a good smartphone but does not come close to WM in most fronts. WM 6.1 when coupled with manufacturers like SE aand Samsung are the best you can get. 

Btw, Symbian was user friendly coz Nokia made it to be.Just have a look at the previews of the XPERIA.You will edit your statement.


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

well WM is better as it can be customized much more than S60

but S60 is more user frndly

if you hand a WM mobile to a n00b he will go mad of using it and throw it away

S60 applications are much more than any other OS

like 4:1

WM can make a mobile having 512 mb ram even slow

Not symbian

As stated by gsmarena in a symbian phone 96 Mb ram is more than enough it will never say low ( in the N78 review)

ever heard of N82 being slow ??

E90 will beat even dumb phones in speed


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2008)

normal firmwares<nokia firmwares{s40}< se firmwares< linux based{moto e6}< symbian< windows

WM will provide better hardware control as compared to symbian....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

Now whwre does N82 come into the picture?? 

@krates-have you used a WM phone ever??.The XPERIA as stated by ALL review sites is very speedy and is capable of all tasks at a brisk rate. T256 mb of RAM is mammoth for a WM phone.The fact that WM hasnt bee able to perform to expectations coz most manufacturers havent really given WM the hardware to perform.But now, with these players in sight.Symbian is gonna have a tough time.With SE coming out with candybar versions of the XPERIA in the near future.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

1.both the phones are *Bricks* 
2.both will cost the same
3.i need a good phone ..nokia/se doesnt matter
4.i don't need a candybar phone-i need a qwerty keyboard 

the problem with X1 is its release date - even sony is unsure..but it seems to be a good phone but if ever E90i is released,its gonna rule in terms of features.

oh and googling revealed this-
*www.xperiax.net/2008/07/chinese-clone-xperia-x1/


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Now whwre does N82 come into the picture??
> 
> @krates-have you used a WM phone ever??.The XPERIA as stated by ALL review sites is very speedy and is capable of all tasks at a brisk rate. T256 mb of RAM is mammoth for a WM phone.The fact that WM hasnt bee able to perform to expectations coz most manufacturers havent really given WM the hardware to perform.But now, with these players in sight.Symbian is gonna have a tough time.With SE coming out with candybar versions of the XPERIA in the near future.



i used one IMATE set .......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

@nish-Touch Pro??


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

^ it doesnt have a release date either.. and x1 certainly looks better than that


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

Touch pro has released dude.Yea, the XPERIA is better but the Touch Pro is available.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

WM7 is going to be great. But the thing which will kick its arse is gonna be Android. If you can. wait for the HTC Dream. Else, the Touch Pro or Xperia X1.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Touch pro has released dude.Yea, the XPERIA is better but the Touch Pro is available.



in india ? i dont think so..3 days ago i went to buy it


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2008)

android......heard it now for th first time any link to see whats that!!!!1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

Umm..no idea when its coming to India. Well, i guess it will take time for it to reach India. Most operators have already opted forthe X1 and no one wants the Touch Pro.So, you can understand.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Wm offers much PDA functionalities than symbian.


Like what?



MasterMinds said:


> i completely disagree.....windows is any day better than symbian


And I disagree with you. 


Pathik said:


> WM7 is going to be great. But the thing which will kick its arse is gonna be Android. If you can. wait for the HTC Dream. Else, the Touch Pro or Xperia X1.


zomg.  Android fanboy! *krazzy runs for cover*

The built-in apps for Windows mobile are nowhere as good as the ones in S60. Take the browser for example. WM comes with terrible IE which sucks so much, all the manufacturers provide Opera Mobile built-in the phone. But neither IE nor the Opera can match the fantastic S60 browser. Same goes for all the other apps. Unless the manufacturers add their own apps, like the Walkman player in X1, the built-in apps completely suck in front of S60 ones.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

What inbuilt apps does the S60 have except the browser??
WM 6.1 comes with internet explorer mobile 7 and i guess its good enough.Now with firefox into the picture and Opera 9.5, i dont think browsing is much of a rpoblem.


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ 

email client , video and music player 

i will say this here

It is better to use FIREFOX then INTERNET EXPLORER ( means 3rd party appz are better than default )


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

firefox ? wm6/symbian version ?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

No matter how many versions of IE come, that browser will continue to suck. And btw Opera can be installed on S60 too. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png

As for other apps there are the usual PIM stuff like contacts, messaging, call log, calendar, calculator, converter, etc. Then there are the multimedia stuff like Music player, Real player, fm radio, camera, gallery, etc. See. Lots of apps. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL.contacts,messaging,call log??
I guess we already know that the XPERIA has Walkman 3 inbuilt. 

@nish-Yep, firefox entering the mobile segment.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2008)

@krazzy
whatever dude WM is better is better


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL.contacts,messaging,call log??
> I guess we already know that the XPERIA has Walkman 3 inbuilt.


Tell me one thing that Walkman player does that S60 player does not. 


MasterMinds said:


> @krazzy
> whatever dude WM is better is better


WM maybe better, but S60 is the Ultimate OS!!! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

Okk..here goes

1)Mood sorting
2)timeline sorting
3)genre sorting
4)mega bass equilizer preset
5)psp style menu
6)audiobook support and special folder for the same
7)Games option
8)Rss option

et etc etc all built into one.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya s60 is ultimate.......but wm is better than s60


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Okk..here goes
> 
> 1)Mood sorting
> 2)timeline sorting
> ...


1) The Mood thingy requires a better part of your day to first set the mood of all your songs on your PC. It's only then will the player will be use the function efficiently.

2) Agreed. But still requires your id3 tags to be perfect.

3) Invalid. S60 player can sort by genre too.

4) Similar sound can be achieved by tweaking the equalizer. (The quality of the resultant sound depends more on the phones hardware than the software. For ex. N91 can produce more bass than any Walkman phone out there by tweaking it's equalizer.)

5) It is just a visual effect. 

6) Agreed. And to counter that Nokia has a podcast option.

7) Games and RSS have nothing to do with music. Nokia has different apps for the same.

OP, there is also the new Nokia E71 launched recently which is also an excellent phone and has got great reviews everywhere.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

E71- i dont like the keypad.i know its good but i just dont like the looks.and for the price tag , u get some better phones with a big screen..


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

@nish_higher, just for your information, Macboy Preshit has a E90 with him right now. So if you have any questions to ask, he's your man. You can expect unbiased comments from him.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

^ thanks...i've pm'ed him 

i found this written in EVERY review..now who said E90 was slow ?



> Low memory (RAM for running programs) has been a sore point for S60 smartphones since time immemorial. The E90 marks a wonderful step forward: instead of the 20 megs average, it has 80 megs free to run programs! In terms of Symbian applications, this means you can run many applications at once with no need to exit apps when memory gets low. Even RAM-hungry apps like Gallery, the web browser and Maps can all run together happily. This makes the E90 Communicator a serious business tool that can make the most of multi-tasking. We hope this is the beginning of a trend for Nokia, but we fear it might just be a bump for the Communicator line.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

finally i went to Nokia , got a qoute of 35200 , gave 10k in advance   and my E90 is coming !


----------



## krazzy (Aug 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i found this written in EVERY review..now who said E90 was slow ?





krazzy said:


> Having higher RAM is always better, but the 128mb RAM in E90 is more than enough the OS does not need as much. People have tried exhausting that much RAM by running all the apps at once still they were unsuccessful. Meaning there is no shortage of RAM in E90.


I said the same thing.


nish_higher said:


> finally i went to Nokia , got a qoute of 35200 , gave 10k in advance   and my E90 is coming !


Good boy! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png
now all i need is a wifi router


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 21, 2008)

Great decisions .   .

 Do post a review/ impressions when you get it.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

yup..in a few days time..
couldnt think of any other phone ..coz there's none atm..
even if someone likes any,u wont get a 4" screen


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks..

too bad nokia in my city doesnt have these in stock coz no one buys and the worst part was choosing a color


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

Satisfactory buy.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> thanks..
> 
> too bad nokia in my city doesnt have these in stock coz no one buys and the worst part was choosing a color



Which colour did you get, the black or the red?


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 21, 2008)

What color did you choose ?  I heard there are two color , black and another something like "mocha" (huh ? ? ) almost similar . And what is hinge's color of your device ?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Which colour did you get, the black or the red?


still not decided.he said he will call tomorrow to confirm..
Red looks good bt looks girly too..
black lacks some appeal..

am damn confused.

any suggestions ?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 21, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> What color did you choose ?  I heard there are two color , black and another something like "mocha" (huh ? ? ) almost similar . And what is hinge's color of your device ?



Actually two colours you are mentioning, black and mocha are infact the same for E90. It is actually not proper black, but dark brown (hence the name 'mocha'). The other colour is Red.

@nish_higher I'll suggest you get the Mocha colour.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

oh...so no black ? all reviews show black and so does the website

preshit is away i guess.he didnt respnd.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I will also suggest Mocha.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 22, 2008)

The colour you guys are referring to as black is actually a very dark shade of brown, which in most lighting conditions resembles black.

Follow this Flicks Photostream for some great pics of the E90 and some of it's awesome camera samples: *www.flickr.com/photos/centrinos/
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2131/2475068661_5ed1cdd674.jpg?v=0



nish_higher said:


> preshit is away i guess.he didnt respnd.


He was at some mall yesterday in Mumbai covering the iPhone 3G launch. Last I heard he's at home now or probably left for college.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 22, 2008)

Mocha is the choice...

these pics really helped a lot ..thanks


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,welcome to "E90 Family",

I'm using it for more than a year,No major complaints...enjoy!

I believe a new 'improved E90' is available now,just check whether yours is a new version,

You can have a look at this web page:

*www.symbian-freak.com/news/008/05/nokia_e90_successor_available.htm

Give ur feedback!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 22, 2008)

yea i read that too..and i asked my retailer to get the latest one or i'll not buy it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 22, 2008)

welcome to communicator family bro i am using communicator from long time my first model is nokia 9110.some people says its brick or pencil box or any giant names but i like it show ur class and reflect ur personality if any 1 said its sucks that means the person is not eligible to used the phone if the person having  no knowledge about  its option and function so its means phone is useless such a crap people they r brick .Used it


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 22, 2008)

yea thanks..this is indeed a very powerful device.i will get it by monday..can't wait 

and there is a black color too but not in india or i dont know much..my uncle is using it..its got black hinges and is also the updated one


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 25, 2008)

the phone will arrive tomorrow

meanwhile,i found this--
*smape.com/en/reviews//Sony_Ericsson_XPERIA_X1-prev.html

price tag=770Euros ! ! and i thought iphone is overpriced 
glad i got the E90 and didnt wait for this


> + Stylish design, original form factor
> + High quality of materials and assembly
> + Large high-definition screen
> + Long battery life
> ...


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 28, 2008)

*I Got It !!!*

w00t i got the E90 

teh package-
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/7498/image038xh1.th.jpg

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/1909/image039ew1.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/5968/image040rg1.th.jpg


teh phone-
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/3817/image041tk1.th.jpg

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8454/image042qx1.th.jpg

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/4941/image043az5.th.jpg


----------



## vilas_patil (Aug 28, 2008)

@nish_higher Congrates man  Now you will have a great browsing exp....


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 28, 2008)

yup
thanks !


----------



## krazzy (Aug 28, 2008)

It is teh awesome! Congrats!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 28, 2008)

congrats dude


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome purchase...!! congrats dude.. you have made the right choice..!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks and thank u all for recommending this..its damm awesome


----------

